# What's the limit for wire nuts



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Reds are usually 4 #12's and yellows are 3 #12


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Irishslave said:


> Why? let me try again. This is a small attic remodel. 12-3 was run for the feed. I ran each bedroom seperate with the lights at the end of each run, so you have a feed for each (12-2) The fan should go own it's own because of the draw at start up? OK so I got 3 12-2's to connect to a big junction box fed by a 12-3. This would give me 3 hots to twist togather on one (for the 2 bedrooms) 2 hots to twist togather for the fan, and 4 neutrals to twist togather. If I junction the 2 bedroom feeds I'll only have 2 12-2's going into the big junction box and that keeps me down to 3 whites (neutrals) and the 2 hots would only have 2 wires each


So what it sounds like to me is your trying to wire this entire job on one circuit. Lights, outlets, ceiling fan for two rooms? I think thats your first problem!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

jkonks said:


> So what it sounds like to me is your trying to wire this entire job on one circuit. Lights, outlets, ceiling fan for two rooms? I think thats your first problem!


And what would the load be for the lights, outlets & ceiling fans for two rooms?:shifty:


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> And what would the load be for the lights, outlets & ceiling fans for two rooms?:shifty:


 Its not a matter of load its more of the thought of putting every thing on one circuit. Maybe its just me but if I wanted to add or change a light or add an outlet someday it would iratate the crap out of me to have to shut down the power to the entire floor!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm gonna' go out on a limb here.Feel free to flame me for being Mr.Negitive pants....But if someone don't know how to figure out how many wires can go in a wire nut and need to ask a bunch of yahoo's on the internet....Well....:whistling


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

When I first bought my house, I remember the basement,lr and whole second floor was on one 15 a breaker. The washer would trip it out every time. I got everything seperate now. I have no clue how someone would put up with that. 

The only thing i can think for putting everything on one circuit would be the available capcity in the box. 

Then again most people never follow that. You open up a panel and the thing is three times over the rated main.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya my house was the same way when I bought it. It had one 14-2 wire that ran from the panel and that fed 3 or 4 jct boxs that had multiple lines that fed just the kitchen, Lights outlets and every thing else. It also had 14-3 lines that fed the 3 way switches! All operating off a 15A breaker Now that was scary. There was 6 or 7 jct boxes total above the kitchen, Mr. Holmes would have been proud!:blink:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

jkonks said:


> So what it sounds like to me is your trying to wire this entire job on one circuit. Lights, outlets, ceiling fan for two rooms? I think thats your first problem!


 No 2 circuits MWB circuit w/shared neutral 2400 watts each side. Its an attic fan too by the way, motors draw more on start up so it takes one side of the MWB


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok you put the big attic fan on one "hot" but it shares the neutral. What happens if someone uses a hair blower in that bedroom, with other stuff on?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mrmike said:


> Ok you put the big attic fan on one "hot" but it shares the neutral.


Nothing wrong with that. Neutral current from different phases isn't additive.

As for the hair dryer, I imagine the result would be dry hair. :thumbsup:


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Why not install a solar attic fan.

That would elimnate one of your circuits

and it would also lower your carbon footprint ( i feel like a douche for that last comment)

As for wire nuts i would use Ideals Tan twister


Why didnt you just pull 2 feeds, And If you wired the rooms together you should only have one tail to tie with your feed


----------

